# "Arnold Sucked Ass." (Not my opinion, but an interesting discussion in the works?)



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

*"Arnold Sucked Ass." (Not my opinion, but an interesting discussion in the works?)*

A comment recently posted to my training journal sparked what I hope will become a decent discussion.

Here's the comment:



trapzilla said:


> I just have to say this. Arnold Sucked Ass. major ass



Initially I thought to delete that sh1t. lol As you might guess from my avatar, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool _Ahnuld _fan. But I recognize what some might call his faults.

Instead of being _abusive modjerk_ with a deletion I replied to the post which resulted in two responses (so far)...



Curt James said:


> Any specifics?
> 
> He was confident bordering on arrogant. He was accused of racism by  Robby Robinson on at least one occasion. He was awarded the Mr. Olympia  title against Sergio, who many would argue "pwn'd" Arnold. He hasn't  spoken out in favor of AAS. He has asymmetrical biceps peaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyf1nest (May 4, 2011)

I personally think Arnold had the best looking body ( no homo ) of his time. Today their are "mass monsters" and whatnot due to more science and everything but he definitely made the sport of bodybuilding what it is today.


----------



## newkid (May 4, 2011)

i think *davegmb* made some good points, arnold in todays competitions would have better information on drugs diet and working out just like in any other sport, to say he sucked ass is just someone mad


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

"No, you know who sucked ass? Frank Sane. He beat me at dee I-Eff-Pee-Pee Mr. Uuuniferse contest in '68. I was mad as hell. Chet Yorton? He also sucked ass bick time befoah Sane! He beat me at dee_ NAPPA _Uniferse in '66. And I'm not too crazy apout Sergio e-dah. He trounced me at dee 1969 Oleempiyah. _Dose guys_ sucked some *MAJOR ASS!*"


----------



## newkid (May 4, 2011)

^^^ haha thats funny.. the only thing id say about arnie is that his legs were lagging pretty bad, but everythin else is legit, i dont like the bloated guts look


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

^^^^ This.


----------



## D-Lats (May 4, 2011)

Any body lips Arnold I'll punch you in the scrote!!


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 4, 2011)

I think arnold was bad ass...he trained like a monster, he put everything he had into his lifting, and i think that makes him admirable...imo. Like another poster said, he says some funny as shit too that makes me laugh.


----------



## nyf1nest (May 4, 2011)

He also had the best biceps in the business, to this day I haven't seen someone with a more nasty peak than the oak's


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 4, 2011)

ive read his book. Learned alot, he took basic workouts and tweeked them to his own likings. I use at least 2 of his style lifts in eat muscle group. He helped bring bodybuilding into the lime light, which makes him bad ass. Your friend up there saying people only like him because he is popular is bullshit, he is popular because of the things he did and what he did for bodybuilding.


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

Arnold had the most aesthetic, proportioned body. 

any deviation from this statement is blasphemy. He was God.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 4, 2011)

I agree with SFW.  He was put together great.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ This.



EPIC!
I think the only other body, that I wouldn't mind having Zane's or Andres Muntzer (ripped all year long...RIP). 

Politics aside, the guy IS bodybuilding or at least made it what it is today.


----------



## D-Lats (May 4, 2011)

Given his genetics with the modern knowledge of steroids he would have the greatest physique the world would ever know. He was playing around with the most basic chemicals by today's standards and still achieved a physique that remains unrivaled, that combined with his work ethic and determination make him the best there ever was or will be.


----------



## Little Wing (May 4, 2011)

Arnold is hotter than fire.


----------



## Glycomann (May 4, 2011)

When Ferrigno made a come back he achieved monster status.  I think arnold would do the same or maybe even better.


----------



## D-Lats (May 4, 2011)

Nonother bodybuilder with the exception of Yates displayed such dominance Over the competition not just physically but mentally. They had one track minds that commanded respect and displayed pure dominance. He knew he would win and let everyone else Know it.


----------



## carmineb (May 4, 2011)

like you all said, Arnold, for the time he was in, he was teh greatest.

I do NOT like the monster mass guys of today, I dont care if the muscles are bigger, more sriated, blah blah blah....  I think there is a point where you pass asthetics for just plain ole gross....


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 4, 2011)

carmineb said:


> like you all said, Arnold, for the time he was in, he was teh greatest.
> 
> I do NOT like the monster mass guys of today, I dont care if the muscles are bigger, more sriated, blah blah blah.... I think there is a point where you pass asthetics for just plain ole gross....


 
i agree.


----------



## chesty4 (May 4, 2011)

To compare today's pros to those of yesteryear is comparing apple to oranges. 

The sport of body building would not be where it is today without the physique, charisma and swagger of Arnold. Today's pro's owe their success to the ground work laid by the likes of Arnold, Zane, Sergio & Reeves.


----------



## Lysphen (May 5, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> I personally think Arnold had the best looking body ( no homo ) of his time. *Today their are "mass monsters"* and whatnot due to more science and everything but he definitely made the sport of bodybuilding what it is today.



Yeah, definitely if you look at the top of nowdays bodybuilders.
But there are also some very good physiques which do not have such mass, such as Troy Alves or Peter Molnar.


----------



## Kathybird (May 5, 2011)

This actually turned into a poll?  Sheesh.

Whatever anyone's opinion of Ahnuld, he had personality or charisma or something that definitely helped.  The movies and accent are definitely entertaining.


----------



## Life (May 5, 2011)

The guys today are just freak shows. Who can be the biggest, most dense, have the most unattainable physique. Back then it was about symmetry. Apples to oranges. 

In response to trapzilla's
If Arnie at his best was to enter a how now he would be laughed off the stage, fact.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 5, 2011)

Life said:


> In response to trapzilla's
> If Arnie at his best was to enter a how now he would be laughed off the stage, fact.



So true. I think the only ones that I might consider to be somewhat aestheticaly appealing are Heath and Dugdale. 

I admire the Pros. The amount of sacrifice and dedication it takes to reach their level is amazing. I just can't see carrying around the mass that say Ruhl or Rockel have


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Time for the instigator to rear his ugly head I guess.



D-Latsky said:


> Any body lips Arnold I'll punch you in the scrote!!


 
I'll place em on the table for you.



nyf1nest said:


> He also had the best biceps in the business, to this day I haven't seen someone with a more nasty peak than the oak's


 
His biceps were asymetrical, he had one hell of a peak granted but his symmetry was still way off.



Dirtydave311 said:


> ive read his book. Learned alot, he took basic workouts and tweeked them to his own likings. I use at least 2 of his style lifts in eat muscle group. He helped bring bodybuilding into the lime light, which makes him bad ass. Your friend up there saying people only like him because he is popular is bullshit, he is popular because of the things he did and what he did for bodybuilding.


 
As far as bullshit goes i'll break it down for you. if any other bodybuilder had occupied the actign roles Arnie did then they too would be admired in the same way. He became the most appoved of and popular form of bodybuilding because of his acting roles. Arnie did not usher in the new age of mass monsters, there were smaller guys after him Zane, Dickerson etc. Dorian is the most responsible for a new age of bodybuilding. Arnie did not alter the physiques that followed him. 


SFW said:


> Arnold had the most aesthetic, proportioned body.
> 
> any deviation from this statement is blasphemy. He was God.


 
aesthetics by whose standards normal men? If i wanted normallcy I would sit in a corner shop. proportion are you all deluded in some way, His arms and chest over powered everything!! his delts and traps paled into nothingness and his legs? please they barely existed at all!



Life said:


> The guys today are just freak shows. Who can be the biggest, most dense, have the most unattainable physique. Back then it was about symmetry. Apples to oranges.
> 
> In response to trapzilla's
> If Arnie at his best was to enter a how now he would be laughed off the stage, fact.


 
Freak shows are what it is all about. to show the furthest degree on cantake the human physique. again the symmetry arguement is flawed if you were all to truely look a his physique you woul see this.


----------



## Life (May 5, 2011)

I never said he had a perfect physique. You're making things up to argue against. I just said he was going for symmetry. Freak shows aren't what its all about, they're what its about *NOW*

That isn't to say they will be what its about in the future.


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Life said:


> I never said he had a perfect physique. You're making things up to argue against. I just said he was going for symmetry. Freak shows aren't what its all about, they're what its about *NOW*
> 
> That isn't to say they will be what its about in the future.


 
I never claimed that you said he had a perfect physique. I said if you looked you will see his physique is flawed the word perfect is never mentioned. I specifically refer to symmetry


----------



## Kathybird (May 5, 2011)

I was a kid when Arnold was competing, but I remember my father and brother getting into the competitions.  From what I remember, Arnold was considered what was aesthetically pleasing in bodybuilding at the time.

For the sake of argument, what are the standards and who determines them?  Does this change over time and depending on who's judging/setting standards?


----------



## Life (May 5, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I was a kid when Arnold was competing, but I remember my father and brother getting into the competitions.  From what I remember, Arnold was considered what was aesthetically pleasing in bodybuilding at the time.
> 
> For the sake of argument, what are the standards and who determines them?  Does this change over time and depending on who's judging/setting standards?



What are the standards for fashion? Someone looks different and sets the new standard.


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I was a kid when Arnold was competing, but I remember my father and brother getting into the competitions. From what I remember, Arnold was considered what was aesthetically pleasing in bodybuilding at the time.
> 
> For the sake of argument, what are the standards and who determines them? Does this change over time and depending on who's judging/setting standards?


 


Life said:


> What are the standards for fashion? Someone looks different and sets the new standard.


 
I think in both cases it depends wether we are looking at standards from a personal perspective or a soical one. 

Personal perspective is brought baout through experience and upbringing. Socially it is generally those who are in position of power in said field


----------



## carmineb (May 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> like you all said, Arnold, for the time he was in, he was teh greatest.
> 
> I do NOT like the monster mass guys of today, I dont care if the muscles are bigger, more sriated, blah blah blah.... I think there is a point where you pass asthetics for just plain ole gross....


 

I remember when Lou Ferrigno came back and I forget who he went up against, he was outmassed.  He used to be caleld the Hulk, used to tower over Arnold in weight, all the time, more massive but at that last show he did his comeback at, he was small compared to the new guys....  I much much more prefer Lou at that show, even tho he was smaller, than any of the rest combined....  So waht if i can see striations, cross sriations, might as well just skin some of those guys alive and just show their muscles cuz really, they wouldnt look any different!  This is probably why I now prefer the model contests over teh olympia contests because even tho all the old timers used roids, the symmetry, asthetics of Zane, Arnold, Columbu and others is preferred over mass of today.  Where did the sport go wrong I dont know, (IMO).  was teh only way to win a contest was to be bigger only?  I dont know....

I'll go back to Steve Reeeves, HErcules, Larry Scott, and many of the fitness models of today as my heros, then and now.  symmetry, asthetics and when you wear clothes, you look good in and out of them.


----------



## Glycomann (May 5, 2011)

Dorian Yates and Lou Ferrigno 






YouTube Video


----------



## Glycomann (May 5, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (May 5, 2011)

Dorian is the second best bodybuilder of all time. He revolutionized training and dedication for the post Arnold generation.


----------



## Glycomann (May 5, 2011)

^^ That's one gram primobolin, some deca and a sprinkle of winstrol best guess.  The rest was genetics diet and work.


----------



## Kathybird (May 6, 2011)

So... there's no "standard"?  ie. chest should be in x proportion to shoulders, etc etc.  It's just a bunch of guys sitting there saying yeah, he looks good??


----------



## Kathybird (May 6, 2011)

whoops double post


----------



## Livebig14 (May 6, 2011)

I don't think he would be laughed off the stage, but today its all about size.  And if you put Arnold in his prime next to Cutler or Coleman, the judges would give it to Jay or Ronnie because they are just so much bigger.  Not saying its right, but I think thats how it would go


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I don't think he would be laughed off the stage, but today its all about size. And if you put Arnold in his prime next to Cutler or Coleman, the judges would give it to Jay or Ronnie because they are just so much bigger. Not saying its right, but I think thats how it would go


 
I think that ronnie and jay are better than arnie because everything is a big and lean as possible. and in a show of showing off the max of human development then that is what the shows should be about huge and shredded, not aesthetically pleasing



Kathybird said:


> So... there's no "standard"? ie. chest should be in x proportion to shoulders, etc etc. It's just a bunch of guys sitting there saying yeah, he looks good??


 
i think there is a standars set down by the IFBB along the lines but not entirely sure.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

I don't think arnold sucks or anything but I like Sergio better. Arnold's best parts were chest and biceps for sure. Sergio had better legs and back and a 28 inch waist. I do think it's debatable who was better though. But by todays standards Arnold is a mediocre body builder. They didn't have the same drugs and knowledge back then though so it's not fair to compare, but cmon, look at big Ron next to Arnold.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

I think Ronnie's legs are 10 inches bigger, what a freak.


----------

